# Recommendations for Smaller/ish ax ?



## Grinch (Jan 3, 2016)

Hey everyone, I was just looking at Mora-Knives and I see they offer a nice looking ax and knife kit, I also see Gerber offers them and yes I do know Fiskar makes Gerber, I know Gerber has their Down-Range Tomahawk which I have heard nothing good about. But I'm looking for a small relatively compact ax for my b.o.b, right now I have my regular sized Fiskar chopping ax not too easily concealed, I also have a regular hardware store ax which I use for trapping and it's the same deal as my Fiskar. I hope I don't know of some kinds and someone on here does, because I'm somewhat torn between Mora and Gerber right now, what's everyone's input on it ?


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

I know you want a small axe but this is what I carry in all vehicles and when I overnight in the woods out on my land.
Marble's® Firefighter Survival Tool Devil's Tail Shovel


----------



## Grinch (Jan 3, 2016)

Thank you Medic33 !


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Grinch said:


> Hey everyone, I was just looking at Mora-Knives and I see they offer a nice looking ax and knife kit, I also see Gerber offers them and yes I do know Fiskar makes Gerber, I know Gerber has their Down-Range Tomahawk which I have heard nothing good about. But I'm looking for a small relatively compact ax for my b.o.b, right now I have my regular sized Fiskar chopping ax not too easily concealed, I also have a regular hardware store ax which I use for trapping and it's the same deal as my Fiskar. I hope I don't know of some kinds and someone on here does, because I'm somewhat torn between Mora and Gerber right now, what's everyone's input on it ?


Estwing

http://www.estwing.com/ao_campers_axe_long_handle.php









Big enough for work but small enough to fit in a small pack. Quality USA made

IMHO I go to a 3 1/2-4 lb 32" real axe if the estwing won't do the job (ice fishing pack). For heavier work 6 lb mauls, 8 and 16 lb sledge and wedges.

I have felled large trees (east coast hardwood) with an axe but a felling saw is easier


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

I have an old camping hatchet that belonged to dad. Sorry I can not help with your decision between mora and gerber.


----------



## NotTooProudToHide (Nov 3, 2013)

Interesting video on a few


----------



## Waterguy (Jul 15, 2015)

I picked up a husqvarna camp axe and liked it enough I bought their hatchet too.


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

My nephew received a hatchet for his birthday he loves it.

Robot Check


----------



## jro1 (Mar 3, 2014)

We sell the mora hatchet on our site! I think it keeps the better edge over the fiskars and gerber(fiskars) its light weight, sharp amd does the job! But thast my preference! For camping and work, I like the fiskar! But for small jobs out hiking or survival runs, I like my mora!
I dont really have anything bad to say about my gerber! It has served me well over the last 10yrs, but i have found that the mora is just a slightly better blade! I don't have anywhere close to the same use on the mora as my gerber, but I'm already noticing the blade holding up better to use!


----------



## jro1 (Mar 3, 2014)

Hope this video helps!


----------



## Tennessee (Feb 1, 2014)

I keep a cold steal Riflemans Hawk Tomahawk in my INCH bag. I like it because you don't have to carry the handle if you need to lighten your load. You can make one in the woods.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Tennessee said:


> I keep a cold steal Riflemans Hawk Tomahawk in my INCH bag. I like it because you don't have to carry the handle if you need to lighten your load. You can make one in the woods.


But if you need to make a handle in a snow storrm, you are STOL

P.S. how many here have camped/hunted /fished for 1-2 weeks in snow and cold? A 4-lb axe will save you.

Making a bow drill, shelter, or axe handle when the chips are down is not the time to do it.


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

Mad Trapper said:


> But if you need to make a handle in a snow storrm, you are STOL
> 
> P.S. how many here have camped/hunted /fished for 1-2 weeks in snow and cold? A 4-lb axe will save you.
> 
> Making a bow drill, shelter, or axe handle when the chips are down is not the time to do it.


maybe not but knowing you can is a mighty felling of self sufficiency I am in it for the long haul it those times don't expect a rescue party to come and save your azz you are on your own.
any hunter should have some sort of chopping tool especially big game hunters most carry a hatchet if you don't know why then you have never done it and had best stay near your youtube and google.
I carry kukri and or my spade always when I am out in the sticks more than a few hours just my level of comfort like my 12 guage 
and nothing feel more comforting than holdin my shotty out in the cold dark winter forest at 2 am next to a fire that I built with nothing more than the sticks laying around.
it gives me a head ache every time some jackmunch says you got to do this or that well buddys I have been there and done that , this and the other I will do it my way and it will work every time been doing for the last 20 or so years taught my kids how they thank me again and again for it I don't need no stinking matches or fire maker and I sure don't need an armchair commando telling me what I need.
as for the OP carry everything you might need to build a fire -EVERYTHING -even if your learn how to do it without -but when your 100 miles out -n- all you brought is jack and shit and well jack is going to leave in hurry.


----------



## Tennessee (Feb 1, 2014)

Mad Trapper said:


> But if you need to make a handle in a snow storrm, you are STOL
> 
> P.S. how many here have camped/hunted /fished for 1-2 weeks in snow and cold? A 4-lb axe will save you.
> 
> Making a bow drill, shelter, or axe handle when the chips are down is not the time to do it.


First by not caring the handle I can carry my Sven-Saw and 2 blades for about the same amount of weight as the ax handle. Now I have two tools instead of one for the same amount of weight.

Now I agree if you wait until you're in a snow storm to make your handle or fire starting tools you could be SOL but if you're that stupid you're most likely SOL anyway.

FYI I normally have a walking stick with me when I hike. It would take me about 3 minutes to cut a part of my walking stick to make a handle even in a snow storm. So I find you point mute.


----------



## M118LR (Sep 19, 2015)

Link: http://counciltool.com/council-tool-miners-axe-review/

A miners ax can perform all the woodcutting tasks of a full length ax, it is just wise to perform them when kneeling instead of standing. If serious woodcutting tasks are required to keep you warm/sheltered enough to survive, the weight of a fully functional ax should be considered a mandate. Trim excess from other items that may not be as pressing a requirement.

As an added plus an ax works to carve snow blocks when there isn't any wood. It can also be used with a "Hard Rock" like in the days of flint & steel fire making. If cold weather is a possibility, an ax is still one of man's best friends. They have been around a long time, and still function on pure elbow grease.


----------



## Plumbum (Feb 1, 2016)

I got a small camping axe from Gransforbruk.com , they are not cheap and they dont have a cool tactical look but its quality craftmanship and im very happy with it.


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

I opted the cheap route, harbor ffrieght, with composite handle, just to put in the camper. 
I need to dress up the edge, but it will work.


----------



## c.tiberius (Apr 28, 2015)

Found this and decided to give it a cleaning.









Turned up really nice.

















Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

Fiskars makes a nice hatchet--


----------



## forcesurvival (Dec 31, 2015)

I think the cold steel war hawk is a great little hatchet resilient and well built.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Any right minded person would take a good machete over a boy scout axe. Those things are worthless. The feed store sells the machettes to undocumented democrat land scapers for five buck or so. Kindly snag one and report back. Thanks.


----------



## BuckB (Jan 14, 2016)

Like a ukulele or something?

Cordoba 15CM Concert Ukulele Natural | Guitar Center


----------

